
This Is Your Life, Brought to You by Private Equity - kawera
http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2016/08/02/business/dealbook/this-is-your-life-private-equity.html?pagewanted=all
======
sebg
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12204077](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12204077)

